# What events do you not like?



## Matt11111 (Dec 11, 2015)

So, every once in a while, I think about the events that the WCA has to offer. For one, we have 3x3 with feet. Why? I don't understand why we need six events just for 3x3. (3x3, OH, feet, FMC, blind, multiblind) Feet is fun to do, but it's kind of weird and useless having it as an event. Speaking of 3x3 events, FMC is time consuming, but I personally don't think it's too bad of an event. Next up, Square-1. I think Square-1 is more of a collector's puzzle and shouldn't be a speed event. Maybe it's because my CubeTwist drove me nuts with the caps always falling off, but I've never really been interested in Square-1. How about Clock? Clock doesn't even look like it should be an event. It looks like it belongs on someone's wall (especially the wall of someone who has friends in 8 other time zones). I've never tried Clock, but I don't think I ever will. Finally, Skewb... actually, I'm just a Skewb Noob. Good event actually.


----------



## sqAree (Dec 11, 2015)

3x3 is the classical puzzle and in general the most popular, so it's not too surprising there are 6 official variants.
But yeah, they all offer something unique except for feet which is just OH 2.0 (3x3 with handicap).

I personally don't like big cubes because it takes ages to solve and I'm impatient.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 11, 2015)

sqAree said:


> 3x3 is the classical puzzle and in general the most popular, so it's not too surprising there are 6 official variants.
> But yeah, they all offer something unique except for feet which is just OH 2.0 (3x3 with handicap).
> 
> I personally don't like big cubes because it takes ages to solve and I'm impatient.



The first time I solved a 7x7 for a friend, it took me FOREVER, because it was the first time I had solved one. The biggest cube I actually own is a 5x5, and I don't plan on changing that too soon.


----------



## EpiCuber7 (Dec 11, 2015)

I hate 4x4.
probably for 2 reasons - My aosu is crap, and I just don't liek big cubes dat much


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 11, 2015)

Feet.
That is all.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 11, 2015)

all of them


jk I enjoy all events except 2x2, 6x6, 7x7, mega, and OH (although 2x2 isn't that bad and I would enjoy 6x6 if I had a decent one). MBLD is only fun at comps


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 11, 2015)

Clock, 7x7 and Skewb are not enjoyable to me. Blah. 6x6 is just barely tolerable.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 11, 2015)

I don't like fmc, since it's somehow quite boring for me. I don't hate it tho, it's just that I don't enjoy it


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Events I love/really like:
3x3
4x4
Skewb
Pyraminx
OH (I have really bad official times, I actually average sub 35).

Events I don't personally care about, but I don't hate:
2x2
5x5
6x6
Square 1
Megaminx
All BLD events

Events I despise:
7x7
Clock
FMC
Feet

That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Praetorian (Dec 11, 2015)

a clock is a device used to tell time and IS NOT EVEN A PLATONIC SOLID


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 11, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> a clock is a device used to tell time and IS NOT EVEN A PLATONIC SOLID



Which is why it shouldn't have even become a puzzle in the first place.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 11, 2015)

I like Clock tbh ;-;
BUTNOTTHEREGS
BWHWJRHIAERKSERKBERJFKPHRBJER
it's fun, I don't care if it's weird


----------



## turtwig (Dec 11, 2015)

Feet - because it's feet. Also it's slow and you have to use YOUR FEET.
Clock - because it's not a twisty puzzle and every solve is essentially the same


Praetorian said:


> a clock is a device used to tell time and IS NOT EVEN A PLATONIC SOLID


agreed, clock is just random.
Pyraminx - I'm actually ok with pyra, but it's my least favorite event after Feet and clock mostly because I suck and I don't like tips.


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 11, 2015)

People only hate big cubes when theyre slow at them


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 11, 2015)

WACWCA said:


> People only hate big cubes when theyre slow at them



I haven't done 4x4 in a while. I've been doing a lot of 5x5 since I got my YuXin, and I kind of suck. 5x5 is fun though. I don't own a 6x6 or a 7x7, so I can't tell you how I like them.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 11, 2015)

turtwig said:


> Clock - because it's not a twisty puzzle and every solve is essentially the same



well clock has completely different functionality from a standard "twisty Puzzle". and by that logic solving a rubik's cube or even a 7x7 is the same, every time.

The only thing I dont like about clock is the lack there of in the market


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 11, 2015)

Out of all the events I've done, 2x2 is dumb. I rarely do FMC and I'm not too keen on OH, Pyraminx or Skewb, but I don't hate them. Clock seems silly. I might actually try some feet solves so I can see how much I like it. All of the blind events look cool though. Also I agree with WACWCA, big cubes become very fun when you start getting fast at them, and megaminx apparently.


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 11, 2015)

Skewb because I can't get my head around how it moves, Square one as it's evil and shifty and feet because it makes cubers look like fools. I'm not keen on Pyraminx and I doubt I'd ever like clock but I've never actually touched one. I only really like proper cubes. I'll never compete in the higher level ones as I can't make hard cut.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 11, 2015)

The only reason why I like big cubes is because you can be fast without algs
Thus I despise 2x2 and to some extent skewb (although I think I'm decently fast at it) because to get fast you need to learn 100s of algs.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 11, 2015)

Everyone is being so negative 
Here's a reason to like every event now:
2x2 - EG is really cool, and Dayans feel really nice
3x3 - no one dislikes 3x3, I don't even need a reason here
4x4 - It's a quick cube that you can practice Yau/Redux on for bigger cubes without wasting time.
5x5 - centers are just awesome
6x6 and 7x7 - they're cool, and the edges are even more cool
Pyra - The turning style you do to speedsolve it is really fun 
Mega - S2L <3
Skewb: first layer is nice
SQ1: Qiyi, and the fact that you can do one algorithm for each step (even Cubeshape, even though most people don't)
Clock: one of the coolest mechanisms EVER, and not too frustrating (EXCEPT FOR THE REGSSSSSSSSS)
OH - it looks really cool even when you lock up
FT - ummm ummm it's.. um.... impressive? i guess?
FMC - It's the most interesting event imo
all BLD events - SO COOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## ottozing (Dec 11, 2015)

Legit don't like 2x2, lol


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 12, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Legit don't like 2x2, lol



topkek
These poll votes make me sad ;-;


----------



## sqAree (Dec 12, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> topkek
> These poll votes make me sad ;-;



Right I can't believe Skewb is the least disliked event.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 12, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Legit don't like 2x2, lol



But..but.. you're 2nd in the world ;-;

jk. But if I were you, I would take that to my advantage.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 12, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> if I were you, I would take that to my advantage.



The fact that I don't care is the only reason I ever beat 1.96, let alone got 1.55


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 12, 2015)

ottozing said:


> The fact that I don't care is the only reason I ever beat 1.96, let alone got 1.55



Wow, thats actually really true xD


----------



## turtwig (Dec 12, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> well clock has completely different functionality from a standard "twisty Puzzle". and by that logic solving a rubik's cube or even a 7x7 is the same, every time.



But for clock, you solve the clocks in the same order every time and the only difference is how much you turn it or if it's a skip


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 12, 2015)

turtwig said:


> But for clock, you solve the clocks in the same order every time and the only difference is how much you turn it or if it's a skip



not really from my experience, I like the puzzle itself, just wish there was better hardware for it


----------



## Phinagin (Dec 12, 2015)

Only events that I do not like/think should be in WCA is clock and feet. 

Clock is simply because it is not a twisty puzzle and so it does not belong in the WCA at its current state. It is currently the only non-twisty puzzle and so it is odd one out. If more non-twisty puzzles were to added, I may change my opinion because it will fit better and not be the odd event left out. 

Feet because of sanitary reasons. Having people walk around bare foot, and then the scramblers, and judges have to touch the cube afterwards, and not to mention the timers and mats getting plenty of contact with feet. It also brings a negative side from the public and makes cubers in general look disgusting and leaves an overall bad impression in their minds.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 12, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> Only events that I do not like/think should be in WCA is clock and feet.
> 
> Clock is simply because it is not a twisty puzzle and so it does not belong in the WCA at its current state. It is currently the only non-twisty puzzle and so it is odd one out. If more non-twisty puzzles were to added, I may change my opinion because it will fit better and not be the odd event left out.
> 
> Feet because of sanitary reasons. Having people walk around bare foot, and then the scramblers, and judges have to touch the cube afterwards, and not to mention the timers and mats getting plenty of contact with feet. It also brings a negative side from the public and makes cubers in general look disgusting and leaves an overall bad impression in their minds.



That's probably why my dad doesn't want me doing feet. I don't like it as an event anyway. It's more of a cool trick to show your friends.

Well, so far the poll isn't too surprising, especially considering the top two. Clock and feet are my least favorite myself.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 12, 2015)

clock doesnt even twisty puzzle
feet is ewwwww
fmc is annoying


----------



## TDM (Dec 12, 2015)

WACWCA said:


> People only hate big cubes when theyre slow at them



Yeah, I don't have much patience. I don't like any bigcubes, FMC or Megaminx.


----------



## Themagicman03 (Dec 12, 2015)

I HATTTTE feet so much. I despise it. First off, without practice, turning it with feet is near impossible, and my first feet solve was over a half hour. Also, It's gross since at comps you have to touch the cube after and the judge has to touch it and you walk around barefoot. Lastly, i have brought cubes to school or to a friends house, and they sometimes pick up my main feet cube and then i tell them and they hate me and throw it. i can't see a positive thing about feet. I love clock though lol.


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 12, 2015)

Clock is only in the WCA because it's Rubik's. There are no other non-twisty puzzles, despite the 15-puzzle existing and other companies like YJ making things like this: http://www.lightake.com/p/YJ-YJ0333-Rainbow-Ball-Football-Magic-Speed-Cube-FinHop_M1212.html
Pretty much, if the WCA decided to govern more events like that (not really twisty puzzles but other combination-type puzzles), it would be logical, but now it's just showing the WCA's unnecessary bias towards the Rubik's brand. This is also not even a complete bias because Magic was removed (despite being a non-twisty Rubik's brand puzzle) and there aren't other events like Snake or Rubik's 360. Also, people may say that 15-puzzle is illogical to add because anyone can solve it intuitively, unlike most other events which pose more of a challenge to the general public. But the same could somewhat be said for clock, considering its lack of algorithms, at least for the beginners' method that I know. Eh, all of that is just my opinion, but other than that, I don't think there are any bad events.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 12, 2015)

Feet: Even though I think WF is really silly (and wouldn't stand a chance of being added today), I can't wrap my head around this North American podophobia.
Sq1: Too algorithmic.
Clock: Barely a puzzle.
6x6, 7x7: Nothing new, just takes longer.


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 12, 2015)

Events I don't like doing: FMC, OH, 2x2

Events I don't think should be events: clock, feet


----------



## Kudz (Dec 12, 2015)

I don't like pyraminx, solving it tires my hands a lot.
Also I HATE 4x4. When I was practicing 5x5 I was making almost same times. Also my mini aosu is quite bad.
Fun fact: I can't lookahead on 4x4, but I can throw it and make DNF every time (101% true)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 12, 2015)

Kudz said:


> I don't like pyraminx, solving it tires my hands a lot.
> Also I HATE 4x4. When I was practicing 5x5 I was making almost same times. Also my mini aosu is quite bad.
> Fun fact: I can't lookahead on 4x4, but I can throw it and make DNF every time (101% true)



hmm. Now I feel like I need a 5x5....


----------



## Kudz (Dec 12, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> hmm. Now I feel like I need a 5x5....



lol, you remind me to look for my witeden


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 12, 2015)

Kudz said:


> lol, you remind me to look for my witeden



or to buy a dayan


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 12, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> or to buy a dayan



Um... the DaYan 5x5? Please no...


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 12, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Um... the DaYan 5x5? Please no...



Wait, that exists?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 13, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Um... the DaYan 5x5? Please no...



oh oops I saw "witeden" and assumed wittwo. im bad.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> Clock is simply because it is not a twisty puzzle



I hate it when people say this. It's not _technically_ a twisty puzzle, but it has the same functionality in that it's different each time, which is why Magic was removed and I just don't like cupstacking. Clock is just a nice puzzle, and it's got as much right to be in the WCA as SQ1, OH and FT.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I hate it when people say this. It's not _technically_ a twisty puzzle, but it has the same functionality in that it's different each time, which is why Magic was removed and I just don't like cupstacking. Clock is just a nice puzzle, and it's got as much right to be in the WCA as SQ1, OH and FT.



I feel like this has become the Clock'n'Feet thread.

Don't get me wrong, I love Square-1 as a puzzle, but it shouldn't be a speed event.


----------



## qaz (Dec 13, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> I feel like this has become the Clock'n'Feet thread.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love Square-1 as a puzzle, but it shouldn't be a speed event.



Why not? It's extremely impressive how fast world-class people are at square-1.

If your sentiment is that it's too algorithmic, not a lot of algorithms are needed to be fairly fast and there are more intuitive block building methods that have potential as well.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 13, 2015)

qaz said:


> Why not? It's extremely impressive how fast world-class people are at square-1.
> 
> If your sentiment is that it's too algorithmic, not a lot of algorithms are needed to be fairly fast and there are more intuitive block building methods that have potential as well.



I should look into that.


----------



## Phinagin (Dec 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I hate it when people say this. It's not _technically_ a twisty puzzle, but it has the same functionality in that it's different each time, which is why Magic was removed and I just don't like cupstacking. Clock is just a nice puzzle, and it's got as much right to be in the WCA as SQ1, OH and FT.



Did you happen to read the rest of the reason why I don't think clock should be official?

If you did, you would know that I go on to say that since it is only non-twisty WCA puzzle, it stands out. Either add more perhaps 15 puzzle or geranium puzzle; or remove clock altogether. In the current state it makes no sense why it is an event. It would be like if a car company decided to make one motorcycle, but no more. If you are going to branch out, then don't do half the job, or leave it incomplete.


----------



## Dene (Dec 13, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Legit don't like 2x2, lol



+1 :tu


----------



## Kudz (Dec 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> or to buy a dayan



Got mini dayan too. I got mini witeden, my parents took all my cubes and ofc min witeden get lost -_-. Also my dayan got too much Mary 1/3 of this bottle than fall on ground when I was running and now it is super loud. I was trying to repair but it is dead. And that's why I couldn't use it on lessons.


----------



## Kudz (Dec 13, 2015)

Lol I meant 3x3 mini witeden


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 13, 2015)

I don't really enjoy solving pyraminx, even though I am pretty good at it. The constant +2s and failed solves (e.g. My official 4.2+), they are soooo stressful.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 13, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I don't really enjoy solving pyraminx, even though I am pretty good at it. The constant +2s and failed solves (e.g. My official 4.2+), they are soooo stressful.



I never really practiced Pyraminx.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 13, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I don't really enjoy solving pyraminx, even though I am pretty good at it. The constant +2s and failed solves (e.g. My official 4.2+), they are soooo stressful.



I can relate to this.


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I hate it when people say this. It's not _technically_ a twisty puzzle, but it has the same functionality in that it's different each time, which is why Magic was removed and I just don't like cupstacking. Clock is just a nice puzzle, and it's got as much right to be in the WCA as SQ1, OH and FT.



This is just your opinion, not a fact  I personally think it should be removed.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> This is just your opinion, not a fact  I personally think it should be removed.



The first part really isn't an opinion, it's true; it's not the same every time and each "turn" affects the "pieces" sort of like a normal cube.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 13, 2015)

This poll actually looks kind of like how I would rank these events (most votes the most hated)


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> The first part really isn't an opinion, it's true; it's not the same every time and each "turn" affects the "pieces" sort of like a normal cube.



I wasn't reffering to the 1st part. It's not a twisty puzzles so it should be removed.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> I wasn't reffering to the 1st part. It's not a twisty puzzles so it should be removed.



It's as much as a twisty puzzle as the Gear Cube...


----------



## JamesDanko (Dec 13, 2015)

I really enjoy feet, and I think it adds a new challenge that no one has really considered. I know it seems gross to some, but other than that I don't really see how it is so bad. It is just adding a restriction, along the lines of OH and BLD.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> It's as much as a twisty puzzle as the Gear Cube...



Which is also not in the WCA...


----------



## JemFish (Dec 14, 2015)

Well I don't get feet and clock...

I don't like solving big cubes but I love watching (fast) cubers solve them.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 14, 2015)

EpiCuber7 said:


> I hate 4x4.
> probably for 2 reasons - *my aosu is crap,* and I just don't liek big cubes dat much



I feel u


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 14, 2015)

feet solving is stupid


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 16, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> feet solving is stupid



Feet solving is stupid.
-Justin Barker, Matt Pinnock, and 66% of people in this thread.


----------



## qwertycuber (Dec 17, 2015)

This might sound dumb, but I don't like pyraminx as much as other events.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 17, 2015)

qwertycuber said:


> This might sound dumb, but I don't like pyraminx as much as other events.



I thought I was a noob at it, but then I set 2 PBs in one official round, even with a +2.


----------

